# Regen



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No. No. Yes.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I drive 19.8 miles round trip (9.9 one way) to work Monday, through Friday. During this last winter, I would roll into the work parking lot many times not even getting up to operating temp. My car has been fantastic for 14 months now (29,500 miles). With that being said, I do make a long round trip almost weekly of 180 miles and I really think that helps. I would just suggest making sure you let the car stretch its legs a couple times a month (20-30 highway/interstate miles) and you should be just fine. If that's not a possibility, GM has a new software version to make the regen cycle burn hotter and longer (another thread) for those diesel owners who spend the majority of their time within the city limits. If you are constantly getting the "please keep driving" message on the DIC, I would talk your dealership about the new regen software. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Shouldn't that phrase be "stretch its legs"? The original phrase is a bit disturbing mentally.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Shouldn't that phrase be "stretch its legs"? The original phrase is a bit disturbing mentally.


I think it's time for bed.


----------

